# 80-90% of anxiety gone



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

Started on citalopgram alternova 14 days ago, I can say I'm almost fully anxiety and depression free now! I love being with other people - I did not believe this could be possible :clap First time since childhood I look forward to life! :teeth

To all fellow SA'ers: there is a way out of anxiety - you need to try out different medications, I tried 3 others before this one.

regards
vold


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's just hope it lasts.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

had to google that name, so that's celexa basically? 

What about sides? 

experiences like this makes me just want go doc and get a script tomorrow. alas but not that simple really, we still have to tackle the beliefs and insecurites which caused SA in the firstplace.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

NervousInDublin said:


> had to google that name, so that's celexa basically?
> 
> What about sides?
> 
> experiences like this makes me just want go doc and get a script tomorrow. alas but not that simple really, we still have to tackle the beliefs and insecurites which caused SA in the firstplace.


I think its a european medicin (denmark), don't know what you call it in other countries.

I had sleep troubles in the first week, but that is already gone now. Sometimes my vision is blurry....but not much.

I never really did believe in medication before because I had tried those 3 other medications that didn't help, now I do believe. And because I don't have much (if not no at all) anxiety I feel ALOT more secure already.

My recommendation: keep on trying different medications! you won't regret.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

liero133 said:


> Let's just hope it lasts.


I have a feeling this could last....


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

That's great to hear! My therapist has had me on prozac for a few weeks now and it has only slightly reduced my anxiety so when I see him later this week I will try to ask him about citalopgram. Good for you!:clap


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Fitzer said:


> That's great to hear! My therapist has had me on prozac for a few weeks now and it has only slightly reduced my anxiety so when I see him later this week I will try to ask him about citalopgram. Good for you!:clap


thank you so much!

today I talked to people said hi to people, went to the mall - and I really enjoyed it, I actually *wanted* to do these things!

I smile easily and are more talkative, and I am not as much as sensitive about critique as I was before...I take jokes about me more easy. Before I thought this sensitivity was because of low selfesteem (which it probably was to an extend) - it was however/somehow linked very much to anxiety and depression.

I hope you will find the right medication.


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Medication is not the anwser. YOu gotta get rid of anxieyt yourself.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

theres nothing stopping people from working on things like CBT when they are feeling better from drugs, but yes i agree not a long term solution really. 

but in saying that what i wanted to knwo was this? People mentioend they tried 3 other drugs first, how long do you have to give each a try for? 2 months, 6 months?


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

liero133 said:


> Let's just hope it lasts.


Please contain your optimism, before it becomes contagious.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatWierdGuy said:


> Please contain your optimism, before it becomes contagious.


I agree with you, people should be more supportive.

More good news: I talked with my psychiatrist and he said its not a medication that wears of with time! :clap


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

NervousInDublin said:


> theres nothing stopping people from working on things like CBT when they are feeling better from drugs, but yes i agree not a long term solution really.
> 
> but in saying that what i wanted to knwo was this? People mentioend they tried 3 other drugs first, how long do you have to give each a try for? 2 months, 6 months?


well the last one that didn't work - I gave a try in over a year.... no help at all

Oh I do believe it can be a long term solution, this medication is not something that wears off (talked with my psychiatrist today). Believe me I have been working with my SA for over 15 years psychologically, I read several books, tried several different methods to fight SA... at least in my case SA was mostly, if not all, biologial - and you cannot fight biology with thought patterns or whatever (it helps to some degree)..........

again I recommend - try out medication, before you know it your life will be over and you will regret it....... at least that how I see it now.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

the one thing i worry is the body building up a tolerance and the effective drug ceases to work or requires much higher does for the same effect


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

gandalfthegrey said:


> the one thing i worry is the body building up a tolerance and the effective drug ceases to work or requires much higher does for the same effect


I would rather have that, than having SA


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

vold said:


> Hi
> 
> Started on citalopgram alternova 14 days ago, I can say I'm almost fully anxiety and depression free now! I love being with other people - I did not believe this could be possible :clap First time since childhood I look forward to life! :teeth
> 
> ...


Its not good to think you can "eliminate" anxiety and depression, its maintenance more than anything else.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done, that is fantastic news. :clap


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Tweedy said:


> Well done, that is fantastic news. :clap


thanks alot! :boogie


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

agreed, meds aren't a cure-all. but at the same time they can give you the courage to overcome some of your fears. i view them as a tool to help with your struggles but not a crutch. congrats to OP sounds like you really stepped up and faced your fears.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is a good start, Vold! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## oxymoronic89 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats AWESOME! dont listen to the pessimists. the point of this site is SUPPORT. this WILL last. i wish you the best!!!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats amazing! I'm starting medication soon and its good to know it can really help. Best of luck to you I hope your able to finally go out and enjoy all those things SA has stopped you from enjoying up to this point.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Good for you vold. Nice to hear that you found something that works well for you.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

That's awesome. Glad to hear you found something that works for you. From what I know, people are on antidepressants long term and they work long term. 
anyway, after years of trying different meds and therapy it seems you have paid your dues, it's right you found the solution now.


----------



## Ashes226 (Mar 2, 2010)

Share, share, share!


----------



## sberkley (Jan 28, 2010)

Argh , you would think everyone would just be supportive in here !!!! SA is linked to depression , not always but often ...So it can be biological ..If the meds help then wonderful and that should prove the biological link ..


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

any updates from the OP? everything still going good? What about side effects?
what about sexual side effects, noticed anyting different?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've not been in an extreme depression for nearly 4 months now. I got to the root of my problems with my cbt therapist and a couple more sessions and bad experiences are DONE! I just have this niggling little thing in my stomach to deal with now as opposed to overwhelming sadness. More like butterflies than a pannick attack. Can't wait to get rid of that! Just 2 more days amd I'm free forever!!!


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

update:

The success is continuing! i have now been taking this med for about 4 weeks and its still working (of course) - and it should continue to be working for good according to the doctor.

I AM HAPPY - SO HAPPY!

I love talking to people, I love laughing with peope, and I am making new friends.... I'm learning new sides of me everyday :boogie

One thing: sometimes I find my self still hesitating to talk to people even though my anxiety is 80-90% gone... must be a habbit I have to work on... I look forward to work with it further 

Thanks for all the supporters!

Again, I encourage: try out different medications - for your own sake.

I will come up with more updates, and please feels free to answer me questions.

regards
Vold


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

NervousInDublin said:


> any updates from the OP? everything still going good? What about side effects?
> what about sexual side effects, noticed anyting different?


I am not experiencing any severe side effects, I have some hand sweat sometimes, just a little.... one thing: I wake up around 4 oclock every other morning.. but I always fall asleep again.. no severe side effects


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello Vold, glad to hear you are still making progress!! Hope all continues to go well for you! Would you by any chance know what this medication is called here in the USA? I have never heard of it and also nothing comes up in english when I google the name. :?


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

Never mind, I found it. It is Celexa


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

I can now safely say I'm 100% cured... I have zero anxiety and depression, in fact I think I have minus 10 anxiety and depression, it's just amazing... :yes


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

that's awesome! i am gonna look that med up now! I have been taking clonazepam before I go out in a feared/anxiety situation. But I am worrying that it's effectiveness is wearing off and I fear increasing my dosage. I am gonna check this one out to see how it works! thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2TALL2SHY (Mar 29, 2010)

How did you do it? Are you on Lexapro? So am I. I am enroll in a medical assistant program this past friday, but this morning I do not think I can do through with it. Does any one have some advice for me?


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm taking citralopram alternova, someone in this thread mentioned another name for it.. you should look it up


----------



## shappy127 (Oct 12, 2009)

how did you get a prescription for this and how much are you taking? its hard to believe that your psychiatrist would order this all the way from denmark special. is citralopgram and citralopgram alternova the same thing?


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

shappy127 said:


> how did you get a prescription for this and how much are you taking? its hard to believe that your psychiatrist would order this all the way from denmark special. is citralopgram and citralopgram alternova the same thing?


well thats because I live in denmark ...

I have no idea if citalopram and citalopram alternova is the same thing... sorry


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

vold said:


> Hi
> 
> Started on citalopgram alternova 14 days ago, I can say I'm almost fully anxiety and depression free now! I love being with other people - I did not believe this could be possible :clap First time since childhood I look forward to life! :teeth


Obviously thats a great archievement
I dont have propper help yet, so actually i cant really judge if my SA is very high or only mild, also because ive never compared myself to other people who have it.
But when you lose 80-90% of your fears you must feel really free


----------



## albert3366 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol you got my hopes up till you said the word medication  im sorry if im being rude.


----------



## k0mnatad0t (Nov 15, 2009)

No other SSRI worked for me before but now I'm in the same boat as vold. Only 2 weeks into my Celexa regimen and I feel a 90% improvement. Things are great. People are fun, not scary. Life is exciting again :3


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

notice any side effects from it?


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

hey vold, does this drug give you an extra push to be social and outgoing? Or are you just like that now that you're anxiety and depression are?

I don't have much social anxiety but I'm VERY introverted. It'd be nice to find something to bring me out of my shell.


----------



## k0mnatad0t (Nov 15, 2009)

I personally have had no side effects. Sometimes my stomach feels a little ballsy right after I take my pill but other than that, nothing significant. And I was super scared about sexual side effects, but there are none for me. I can still get it up and orgasms are just as good as they were before.


----------



## shazam021 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is this celexa drug for real? If it works for the 2 of you, then it must be real.. How did you get the prescription for this drug and what is the dosage?


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

It must be working because they aren't posting much LOL!!!! They are socializing!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! I would be concerned with the long term side effects though.


----------



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Update:

Thanx for all the replies.

Everything is still going very well. My life has turned upside-down.

I am a completely new man, and yes I am socializing more than ever! I have relationships in a way I have never have had.

My self-esteem is so much higher than before, I would say 70% than before. I am actually starting a band where I am the singer. I have always loved writing songs, and I got pretty good at it - now I can do something about it..

I am living my life more than I have ever.

I cannot empathize enough: try out different medications, you will eventually find the right one for you! I did! And if you don't - keep on doing therapy - there is a life out there waiting for you!


----------



## borderfox (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi there. I have just been given a prescription for this med after a year on lexapro (lexapro simply took a nose dive and does nothing for me anymore).

Just wondered if the OP still has the same experience - 3 months on?


----------



## Youandwe (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm glad to hear you feel less anxious


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep going to my therapy with the low energy Neurofeedback electrodes cause i never really liked medications. I was never a fan of them. I use supplements 5 HTP and Focus Formula. I like the way it works. I just wish this can happen faster, Im already 36 yrs old.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I can totally dig that Celexa curing the SA. It just seems to work really good for that. 

I took most every SSRI by the time I ended up on Celexa and I was certainly running out of hope. Anyways it worked for me and pretty much cured me but I became tolerant to its effect eventually which sucked. I take another SSRI now and it works fairly good.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

vold said:


> Update:
> 
> Thanx for all the replies.
> 
> ...


Thats just mad completely bloody awesome man.I don't think there is one simple method though meds might work for one person while CBT might work charms for someone else.But it don't matter its good to hear your out of the **** i've never considered meds or talked to a doctor about it though.

Its not that i'm nervous i'm completely confident with a doctor its just that i don't know how i'd explain it, if i ask for a specific prescription drug he might think i'm doing it for other uses or i might not explain myself right and he won't think i have SA.Do you see where i'm coming from?Its the only thing stopping me from seeing one.


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

vold said:


> Update:
> 
> Thanx for all the replies.
> 
> ...


Good for you. But I have been always told that SSRI - like the one you are taking - make men impotent.
So do you need to give up sex to fix SA?


----------



## borderfox (Jun 20, 2010)

Naked Ape said:


> Good for you. But I have been always told that SSRI - like the one you are taking - make men impotent.
> So do you need to give up sex to fix SA?


Christ on a bike - the least of many people's troubles I would imagine....


----------

